# Yesterday was a joyous day



## De Jager (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello all,

Yesterday was a joyous day in my life. I publically professed my faith at our new church, Immanuel URC in Listowel, ON.

On top of that, our little daughter Hannah was baptized. 

It's truly humbling that the Lord has called me to himself, and has made us stewards over one of His little ones.

Reactions: Like 10 | Amen 1 | Rejoicing 10


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 3, 2020)

Happy to hear of such a blessed day


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 3, 2020)

De Jager said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday was a joyous day in my life. I publically professed my faith at our new church, Immanuel URC in Listowel, ON.
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother!


----------

